# On the road



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Heading to New Jersey:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Drive safely and have a great time! Deb == kinda loving' those car seat! You fluffs travel in some style! What brand of car seats are those?

Gorgeous dogs get to drive with nice scenic window seat views!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love that last picture...it is so funny.

Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I love that last picture...it is so funny.
> 
> Have a safe and fun trip.


LOL it is funny!! - mom, I'm borrrrrrred.... Are we there yet??????


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

littlefluffbabies said:


> LOL it is funny!! - mom, I'm borrrrrrred.... Are we there yet??????


LOL, I thought the same thing. Are we there yet! Have fun Deb.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

littlefluffbabies said:


> LOL it is funny!! - mom, I'm borrrrrrred.... Are we there yet??????


The dogs have been great!! It's the husband that is complaining!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Traveling mercies, have a wonderful time, your babies are just to precious:wub: do they like to travel


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Traveling mercies, have a wonderful time, your babies are just to precious:wub: do they like to travel


Yes they do very well. Mostly sleep!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

They are so pretty!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> The dogs have been great!! It's the husband that is complaining!!!


Thats what husbands do. Have a good trip. Dogs look cute. Where are the Yorkies?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub:See you soon


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You here yet??? Ummm...sorry, base weather until Saturday!! 

I'll pm you my cell number


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't wait to meet you all, Deb! Safe travels!!!!👏😃


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

See you on Sat. Deb. Can't wait to meet you!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Can't wait to meet you all, Deb! Safe travels!!!!👏😃
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ditto!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

chichi said:


> See you on Sat. Deb. Can't wait to meet you!!


Ditto!!:chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh...they are darling! They look so comfortable. Have a safe trip!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes they do very well. Mostly sleep!


Dewey sleeps?? Really???!
I had imagined him as constantly in trouble, 24 hours a day!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Have an AMAZING time! I'm so jealous I can't see straight, but I'm excites for all of you that get to enjoy each other and the PUPPIES!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We finally made it!! The townhome we're at is beautiful! 

All penned up until Mom puts things away!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Have fun Deb!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry that the weather is so crummy!!!!! The forecast (I believe) shows it lousy until Saturday (so I'm not complaining that much)


If you guys get bored or need ideas of places to go see, stop by my office in Ship Bottom (Mary Allen Realty) between 29th and 30th streets on the Blvd. I'll be at work till 1 or 2 today. 

After that, you're welcome to come over my house if you want...but beware, you might be put to work. We're putting up canopy's this afternoon.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

They are soooo cute, I love them :heart: Have a great time!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't wait to meet you and the fluffs Saturday!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww have so much fun! I'm jealous, Chicago is pretty far from NJ.....!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Have fun. It will be so exciting to meet people that you already feel like you know so well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is Mom's idea of being "at the beach" we couldn't even get out of the stroller!!





Mom said the sign said. No Dogs Allowed!!!!

Who ever heard of such a thing??


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, there is that issue at the beach. Couldn't remember when that "no dog" season starts. We're leaving for LBI at around 1pm tomorrow. BTW, who's watching Violet and Hardy? I'm pretty sure you didn't leave them on their own. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Or did Dewey throw them out of the car mid way? :bysmilie::smtease:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Lovely beach breeze in their fur! Love being able to go on a virtual journey to Pat's house via your lovely pictures posts!...thanks!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> Thats what husbands do. Have a good trip. Dogs look cute. Where are the Yorkies?


My daughter is keeping Violet and Hardy! Actually staying at our house with them. I miss them!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! I'm so jealous! Maybe next year!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just wondered knew they would be in good hands. Enjoy. My wife lived her first six years in Beach Haven.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Aww have so much fun! I'm jealous, Chicago is pretty far from NJ.....!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And I don't recommend driving it in one day!

Deb, enjoy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jane and addison said:


> Just wondered knew they would be in good hands. Enjoy. My wife lived her first six years in Beach Haven.



Hey, then you guys should have be coming to my party too!!! What's up with that??? :w00t::innocent:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH I so wished I could have come. That is going to be one giant dog party.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What fun! Wish I could be there…


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Keep the pictures coming, we can live vicariously thru you!


----------

